# PRTA Junction Cit,OR



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Qual Results

1st 12 Saratoga's Secret Stash Dan Morin Jerry Patopea/Dan Morin
2nd 16 MOTO AND THE NITRO CIRCUS ANTHONY CROUCH Brooke Vandebrake
3rd 9 Shaken-Not Stirred Carol Knapp Linda Harger
4th 11 CAMINO BEAR HUG DUNCAN MONTGOMERY Brooke Vandebrake

RJ 24 Azna's Blue Angel Megan Ruth Ann Aud Patti Kiernan
J 2 Lain's Lulu's Back In Town Mike Lain John Henninger/Amie Duke
J 3 Griffin Creek's Sunrise Kate Randi Johannis Randi Johannis
J 10 Whisky River's Flying Ice MH Paul Cantrell Paul Cantrell
J 17 Oregon's Good Morning Rose MH Randi Johannis Randi Johannis
J 27 Hacker's Aqua Boz MH Mark Schlender Mark Schlender

Congratulations to everyone. Chris and Lee put up a very tough Qual and judged it very fairly. Awesome day with a lots of fun.

/Paul


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the Q results Paul.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Qual places thei owners and handlers. Also congrats to the RJ and Jams.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to all who finished the Qual, and special kudos to Brooke Van de Brake with Moto and Bear. Congrats also to owners Tony and Otis.


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Any news on the open?


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

9 to the AM water marks. 
1,5,7,12,28,30,33,35,44


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

rolando_cornelio said:


> 9 to the AM water marks.
> 1,5,7,12,28,30,33,35,*44*


Good luck Rolando. Git'r Done (lol)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Still no Open result or Derby!!!!!????


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

Annette said:


> Still no Open result or Derby!!!!!????


Or amateur??


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Don said:


> Any news on the open?


Sounds like Jerry won the Open with Cappy. Info through FB. Nothin' else said on the rest of the finishers.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Information available from a reliable source. Here's the Amateur placements:
1st - #5 Ben with Julie Zuhlke
2nd - #28 Windy with Bob Crabb
3rd - #12 Echo with Marion Carey
4th - #1 Ivy with Andy Kahn
RJ - #33 Comet with Linda Harger

Great work by the dogs all around.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Lee.
Congratulations to all.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks Tim
Cpngrats Jerry


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like a great trial. Does anyone have results for the OPen or the Derby -- or know who won those two stakes?


----------

